# amphetamine phosphate



## teodor (Nov 4, 2022)

how many of you have made phosphate salt of amphetamine. today i made a batch for the first time and the amphetamine turned tough like gum. very hard to dry. does anyone know if this is supposed to work


----------



## UWe9o12jkied91d

You can remove water layer by evaporation when you are done precipitating
Here is a good example in the end of this procedure.





Complete MDMA synthesis from Sassafras oil with Al/Hg







bbgate.com


----------

